# Pyranha Fusion Review



## ckspaddler

Hybrid river/touring kayaks are all the rage these days. Check out Nicole Mansfield's Pyranha Fusion test drive. She definitely pushes the boat to the limits.
*http://cksblog.com/?p=3034*


----------

